# Time For a new Phone :)



## SilentNinja (Apr 27, 2010)

Ive had the Samsung Tocco for a few year now so was thinking of getting a new phone something different a cool little gadget. I dont want an Iphone because they are trying to take over the world and people. I saw this one called a HTC and its an Android phone... i just think of Data from Star Trek... lol

Anyone got an Android? Are they any good? this is what i was thinking of

HTC - Products - HTC Tattoo - Overview

There is also another HTC with windows Mobile

HTC - Products - HTC Touch 3G - Overview

I really dont know what one is better!! its between these two, just wondering if anyone had any of these or uses Android or Windows Mobile? 

I never ever use a phone to actually phone people, I really only text or use the internet.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2010)

> I dont want an Iphone because they are trying to take over the world  and people.


True, but so is Windows. 

I like the iPhone/iTouch since there are so many apps for it, including the Amazon Kindle reader.  The apps store for Android is anemic, though this may eventually be changing.


----------



## SilentNinja (Apr 27, 2010)

ive never heard of Android before  but as long as i can get online with it i dont mind, Yeah i saw your post about the kindle reader thing, that looks cool.


----------



## Banned (Apr 28, 2010)

I had an HTC Touch and didn't like it for a whole bunch of reasons.  I traded it in for a Blackberry.  I dont' use my phone much as a "phone" but use it mainly for email, texting, and going on the internet, and it works great for all of those things.  I'm not sure I'd go back to a touch phone again.  I was playing with my friends iPhone yesterday and it made me crazy in the three minutes I used it.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 28, 2010)

> I dont' use my phone much as a "phone" but use it mainly for email,  texting, and going on the internet, and it works great for all of those  things.


Yes, the BlackBerry's keyboard certainly seems better than the iPhone's virtual keyboard for texting, emailing, etc.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so lame. I just have a tracfone. mg::lol:


----------



## Banned (Apr 28, 2010)

What's a tracfone?  Is that like a rotary-dial phone with cord?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, basically. LOL.


----------



## SilentNinja (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL Cat Dancer, Ah well as long as it does the job, thats all that counts! 

I neve use a phone to phone so thats why i was looking at these types of phones so i can get ont he internet at work or if im somewhere else lol

I went for the HTC Tattoo... I order it from amazon.. then it said usually dispatched within 3 Months!!!!! So i cancelled it again and found a new place, but have to pay more


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 29, 2010)

> I never use a phone to phone


 
:lol:

I _primarily _use a phone to phone. Salesman try to tell me all about the models with cameras and pullout keyboards and such and I just cut them off: "No. What I want is a phone. To make *phone* calls." One of these days I'll walk in and find myself on the "DO NOT SERVE: refuses to pay extra for features he doesn't use" list.

Now if they made one with a built in coffee and beer dispenser, sure... count me in.


----------



## SilentNinja (Apr 29, 2010)

is this what you are looking for? 

Pomegranate Concept Phone Makes Coffee and Shaves You! | Concept Phones

:lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd like to know if you can play harmonica and make coffee AND have a phone conversation with somebody _at the same time!_


----------



## Daniel (Apr 29, 2010)

Just to go the McDonalds drive through and get senior coffee    While you're waiting at the window, you can do your other tasks.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 29, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Just to go the McDonalds drive through and get senior coffee


 
Senior coffee? Is that like day old donuts?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 29, 2010)

Really, McDonald's? I sound absolutely ancient?


----------

